# Problème disque plein dans "autre"



## trxmen (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour, à tous. J'ai un problème de disque dur plein avec mon imac sous lion 10.7.2
J'ai bien trouvé sur le forum quelqu'un qui avait le meme soucis que moi mais il n'y avait pas de réponse pour supprimer les données dans la catégorie "autre".
Je m'explique, lorsque je regarde les infos du disque dur j'ai 623 Go d'utilisés sur 640 dans "autre", le reste correspondant bien à mes photos, vidéo, etc..
Je précise que time machine est désactivé.

Si vous avez une solution pour tout supprimer et savoir pourquoi mon disque se rempli tout seul je vous serais plus que reconnaissant!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Février 2012)

"Autre" ça ne correspondrait pas à des fichiers windows ? Ou a des fichiers "hors catégories" comme les .pkg etc...

C'est un disque que tu avait reformaté pour le mac ou il avait déjà servi avant ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Un peu d'info sur "autre". Tu peux en complément utiliser OmniDiskSweeper pour vérifier ce que tu as sur ton dd.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Je ressors ce fil. 

Ce matin j'avais un RV téléphonique avec l'assistance Apple, a propos de ce stockage Autre.

Comme prévu j'ai bien été appelé. 

Et comme prévu je n'ai pas été dépanné...
Mon interlocuteur me certifie que la zone Autre correspond au système. Et que les 132 Giga sur mon mac occupé par autre ne sont pas normal. Elle me signale que sur son poste de travail cela se monte a 20. Elle me dit de faire ce que j'ai déjà fait (effacer l'espace disponible, vérifier puis réparer le disque) et en dernier recours, ré-installer Lion. 

Lion termine à l'instant de se réinstaller. Cela n'a strictement rien changé...
Grand Perspective ne m'apporte rien car je n'ai pas de zone de 130 gigas ou de zone qui ne corresponde a rien... Mystère. 

Je pense que je vais être obligé de passer par une ré-instal avec formatage....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Et moi qui croyais, qu'avec Mac OS, on pouvait oublier les réinstallations successives :love:
Quand je lis 



> Lion termine à l'instant de se réinstaller. Cela n'a strictement rien changé...
> Grand Perspective ne m'apporte rien car je n'ai pas de zone de 130 gigas ou de zone qui ne corresponde a rien... Mystère.
> 
> Je pense que je vais être obligé de passer par une ré-instal avec formatage....



Ben il n'en est rien. Reste que je n'ai pas eu besoin d'en arriver là, depuis que je l'ai réinstallé 15 jours après livraison de mon iMac, en son temps sous Léopard, depuis Lion a pris ces quartier sur mon DD.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Grand Perspective ne m'apporte rien car je n'ai pas de zone de 130 gigas ou de zone qui ne corresponde a rien... Mystère.


Et OmniDiskSweeper ? Ou bien Disk Inventory X ?




Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que je vais être obligé de passer par une ré-instal avec formatage....


Ca serait dommage d'en arriver là sans comprendre d'où est pris l'espace occupé
Peut être te mettre en root puis utiliser les logiciels ci dessus ?
Ou alors une commande Unix, via le Terminal, pour classer les dossiers par ordre de taille


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Voila le résultat de Omnidisk. aucune trace d'un bloc de 132 Giga. d'ailleurs l'espace disque utilisé sur les 3 sessions n'est de que 184 Giga..


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Voila le résultat de Omnidisk. aucune trace d'un bloc de 132 Giga. d'ailleurs l'espace disque utilisé sur les 3 sessions n'est de que 184 Giga..


Une partition cachée ? (je dis peut être n'importe quoi :rose

Y a pas un as du terminal dans les parages ??


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Oui Sylvain, j'ai deux partitions sur ce Mac. Sur une tourne leopard. Mais elle fait même pas 30 gigas....


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (1 Mars 2012)

C'est quand même dingue cette histoire. Ca serait pas tout simplement un bug dans l'affichage des chiffres ?


----------



## Clement.mac (4 Juin 2012)

j'ai le même problème ! Avec 70Go de "autres" ...

Impossible de trouver ce que c'est


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

l'origine de ce "autre" a été résolu. Du moins en partie. Il s'agit des fichiers mkv sans doute.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

A y regarder de plus près, je me demande si "autres" ne rassembleraient pas aussi les documents (pdf, txt, mkv aussi donc, etc.), les fichiers zip, bref tout ce qui n'est pas photo/audio/vidéo (ou reconnus comme tels)

je vais faire le test, après backup, de supprimer mon dossier download (35 Go) comprenant uniquement des zip et des dmg

je reviens....

edit

bingo

35Go de zip et dmg à la corbeille > hop "autres" s'allège de 35Go 

le compte y est

à vous de voir de votre coté 


edit bis: je viens de multi copier un dossier de pdf, pour au final avoir 10 Go de pdf >>>>> tadaaaaaaam, "autres" grossit tout autant ! 

ai fait pareil avec un dossier de fichier xls >même constat

Première conclusion: pdf, zip, dmg, mkv, documents en général > ça va dans "autres"

voili voilou


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Juin 2012)

Finalement parfois on va chercher loin des choses logiques


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Finalement parfois on va chercher loin des choses logiques



Il y a une logique

mais qui a ses faiblesses > le cas du mkv par exemple ! C'est un fichier vidéo, mais pas considéré comme tel par MacOs  pourquoi ? parce que pas lisible nativement pas MacOs ? peut être

Et il doit y en avoir d'autres

J'ai fait aussi un test avec des fichiers raw (créé sous Pshop)  > là c'est bon, ça passe dans photo


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

En fait, faudrait pouvoir éditer la liste de reconnaissance de ces fichiers (rajouter les .mkv à Vidéo), voir de créer des cases plus customisées...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> En fait, faudrait pouvoir éditer la liste de reconnaissance de ces fichiers (rajouter les .mkv à Vidéo), voir de créer des cases plus customisées...



au risque de foutre un joyeux boxon 

mais je suis d'accord avec toi 

en tous les cas si au minimum l'Os nous permettait de voir plus en détail le contenu de "autres", ce ne serait pas du luxe


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Première conclusion: pdf, zip, dmg, mkv, documents en général > ça va dans "autres"


Super bonne idée que ton test; ca permet de faire avancer un peu le schmilblick !
Peux pas te bouler, mais le coeur y est


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super bonne idée que ton test; ca permet de faire avancer un peu le schmilblick !
> Peux pas te bouler, mais le coeur y est



Pareil... J'peux pas bouler 
S'rait cool de mettre ça dans un topic d'entête, parce que vu l'nombre de questions qu'on trouve là-dessus...
Il y serait expliqué quel fichiers (les plus communs) rentrent dans telle catégorie...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super bonne idée que ton test; ca permet de faire avancer un peu le schmilblick !



ah mais je ne dis/fais pas que des conneries  



Sly54 a dit:


> Peux pas te bouler, mais le coeur y est





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Pareil... J'peux pas bouler
> S'rait cool de mettre ça dans un topic d'entête, parce que vu l'nombre de questions qu'on trouve là-dessus...
> Il y serait expliqué quel fichiers (les plus communs) rentrent dans telle catégorie...



Disons qu'à part le cas particulier du mkv, tout le reste me semble assez logique

Reste aussi à voir les soucis avec le fichier sleepimage, ou autres fichiers espacophages (oulah c'est moche ça)


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Mars 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ff7r2uxjg28giaw/Screenshot%202014-03-29%2017.31.51.png
Que penser du mien?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2014)

Posts#3, #5 que je remets ici : regarde avec Omnidisksweeper, à lancer en mode root.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Mars 2014)

Merci Sly.... Je vais voir ça. Pour couronner le tout, le disk manager m'affiche le dd de mon MBP en rouge en me prévenant que la réparation des autorisations n'est pas possible. 
Argh...
Ça sent pas bon. Il faut que je trouve un bon macuser dans le coin. Pas facile.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Merci Sly.... Je vais voir ça. Pour couronner le tout, le disk manager m'affiche le dd de mon MBP en rouge en me prévenant que la réparation des autorisations n'est pas possible.


Aie. Problème de disque dur ? Essayer un fsck -fy


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Mars 2014)

Le dd est mort. 
Changement pour un 500 Gb et clean install de Mavericks. 
Même pas pu faire de sauvegarde!!!
Heureusement je ne travaille que sur l'iPad.


----------



## eldison (21 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un fichier autre de plus de 300go, je suis assez bordéliquement-organisé, donc je suis sur que quelques % sont mes fichiers compressé, app, zip...

Alors grace à Sly, te merci au passage ,  je lance OmniDiskSweeper en mode root, et la petite surprise, un fichier *.DocumentRevision-V100* de 130go (gigabyte en faite, mais si je me trompe pas 1 bite = 8octets = 8bytes ?!) (ça pique)

La question , puis je envoyer balader ce fichier/dossier ?

Ou ça sent la bêtise ?

Merci

-EDIT-
Je me dois de préciser que c'est un macbook pro 13" 9,2, 10.10.5 ,
Fusion drive fait maison, 128ssd + 500hdd, 8go ram, Time machine Off, FileVault On.
(en train de regarder du coté du double disque sur mac .. mais ça me conforte dans le fait de supprimer ce *.DocumentRevision-V100*.)


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2015)

Si tu lis ces deux fils (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5256358?tstart=0 et http://osxdaily.com/2012/02/20/clear-versions-history-auto-save-cache-data-in-mac-os-x/) tu liras comment supprimer ce fichier et que tu peux le faire.

Néanmoins, comme on n'est jamais trop prudent, fais une sauvegarde au préalable !


----------



## eldison (22 Septembre 2015)

Merci Sly, j'ai trouvé la discussion apple hier justement,  
Est ce plus raisonnable de supprimer ce fichier via Omni Disk Sweeper ou le Terminal ?
(via le Terminal ça à l'aire plus propre, je vais faire mon petit backup du coup  )


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2015)

+1 pour le Terminal (fais un copier - coller des commandes histoire de ne pas risquer d'omettre une espace par exemple)


----------



## eldison (22 Septembre 2015)

Grosse deception, 
dans le terminal lors de la fonction 
sudo ls -l .DocumentRevisions-V100
La réponse est : ls: .DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory

Je vais redémarrer le pc on verra.


----------



## Ma Dalton (22 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

tu auras plus de succès avec : 

_sudo ls -l /.DocumentRevisions-V100_


----------



## eldison (22 Septembre 2015)

Merci Ma Dalton  =D


----------

